# Pussy willow bloomed today!



## garprob (Jan 20, 2009)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_akQY1L8KBLA/S8JIa8FL5kI/AAAAAAAAANE/qzIGwM7vO2E/s1600/bees+3-11-10+008.jpg


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

bumped


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

I used to have pussy willow beside my road, but had work done on the road


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Great photo.
Is that a pink variety?
Willows are east to propagate because they have root premordia in the cambium. Just make some cuttings. stick them in the garden area, water and stand back.
Ernie


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Cool photo! I didn't know they like pussy willow. I wish we had some growing by our home.


----------



## akbees (Jul 13, 2009)

That's the only thing blooming in Alaska right now and they began to load it in two days ago. It gives us hope here! Willow is king here.........


----------

